# High Speed Buses to replace HSR :)



## jis (Nov 20, 2010)

According to ONN (hope you know who they are) the HSR plans are going to be canceled and replaced by the HSB - High Speed Bus Plan, thus saving $17 billion of stimulus money. See this video and have fun.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 20, 2010)

:lol: High Speed Buses Use All Lanes :lol:

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 20, 2010)

The downside:

TSA perverts will assault all coach passengers while the bus is in motion.


----------



## jis (Nov 21, 2010)

Guys! Don't take this video seriously. It is a satire. It is from the Onion!


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 21, 2010)

*With the HSB's, we will no longer need the ARC tunnel.*

*The HSB's can have a dedicated lane in the Lincoln Tunnel*

*and the normal rush hour automobile delay will change from*

*45 minutes to 1 1/2 hours!! Progress!!*

* *

*Same for the Queens Midtown Tunnel. The LIE will really*

*become the world's longest parking lot.*


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 22, 2010)

jis said:


> Guys! Don't take this video seriously. It is a satire. It is from the Onion!


Aloha

This was sweet like a Maui onion


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 7, 2010)

jis said:


> Guys! Don't take this video seriously. It is a satire. It is from the Onion!


Good point! I won't take it seriously until it is addressed on the Jerry Springer Show :blink: .


----------

